# Let's do 10,000 Pushups!



## Bearsy (Jan 8, 2011)

This is a cool thing I saw on another forum and thought it might go over well here. It's a cool way to keep track of how many you do, as well as a sort of incentive to remember to do some every day.

Simple rules. Do push ups, post how much you just did and add them to the number above you.

It's a combined community effort. I just did 20 push ups. Let's say you've done 10, then you add it to my 20. So you would say that you did 10, and put Group Total: 30.

*Group Total: 20*

Let's get to 10k!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is a cute idea. I can't do actual pushups but I'll do 10 of those modified girly ones!

ETA: *Group Total: 30!*


----------



## Bearsy (Jan 10, 2011)

That's quite alright! Do what you can!

I did another 20 earlier today.

*Group total: 50*


----------



## Christov (Jan 10, 2011)

*GROUP TOTAL: 51*

Got bored and went to go smoke a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 11, 2011)

*Group Total : 61*

Just did *10* Hindu Pushups


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 17, 2011)

I've done about 80 over the last few days.

*Group total- 141*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 18, 2011)

Add another 60.

*Group Total - 201*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 20, 2011)

103 for today.

*Group Total: 304*


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 22, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> 103 for today.
> 
> *Group Total: 304*



*J*on... you are pushing the pushup limits for sure ... 

*Great job everyone*



20 Hindu Pushups

*Group Total: 324*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the support. Just here to help.

Just 20 today.

*Group Total: 344*


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 22, 2011)

10 (girly!) ones

*Group Total: 354*


----------



## joswitch (Jan 22, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> 10 (girly!) ones
> 
> *Group Total: 354*



I do 50 each day 6 days a week.
Can we back-date? or do you just want today's?

Group Total: 404


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 22, 2011)

63.

*Group Total: 467*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 23, 2011)

35.

*Group Total: 502*


----------



## joswitch (Jan 24, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> 35.
> 
> *Group Total: 502*



Today's 50

Group total 552


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2011)

50.

*Group Total: 602*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 26, 2011)

45.

*Group Total: 647*


----------



## joswitch (Jan 26, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> 45.
> 
> *Group Total: 647*



Fif-tay!

Group Total: 697


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 30, 2011)

75.

*Group Total: 772*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 31, 2011)

60.

*Group Total: 832 *


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 2, 2011)

50.

*Group Total: 882*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 3, 2011)

56.

*Group Total: 932*


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 3, 2011)

10

*Group Total: 942*


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll add 30, but I must say I have mixed feelings about pushups. It used to be a specialty of mine back in the days when pushups and situps and similar were all part of a suite of "conditioning" routines. There were six total, and we kept track of the overall tally. That was even done in the Swiss military. I think we called it the "Magglinger Test" as it all started in the training facility of Swiss national sports teams located in a village called Magglingen.

Over my life, there've been times when I made a good number of pushups part of my daily exercise routine, but I inevitably ended up hurting my wrists, to the extent where the desire for nicely functioning, pain-free wrists available for other activities outweighed the benefit of the pushups. 

Anyway: 

*Group Total: 972*


----------



## Anm4521 (Feb 4, 2011)

Some days i'll do over 200 sometimes i'll go days without doing 1. I just did a set of 60 though. 

*Group Total 1032*


----------



## Largent (Feb 9, 2011)

I started a Push-up club at my office last month, and it is slowly getting started. We meet on Tuesdays and Thursdays at 10 a.m. and just take five minutes to do some push-ups. Yesterday, 3 of us did a total of 40 push-ups - so the running total for the group is now:
*1072*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 10, 2011)

85 over a few days.
*Group Total: 1157 *


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 11, 2011)

30 Pushups today
*Group Total: 1187 *


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 14, 2011)

55.
*Group Total: 1242 *


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 15, 2011)

125. CURSE YOU INSANITY! lol

*Group Total: 1367 *


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 15, 2011)

I just did 25 at work and the Vietnamese people are looking at me funny, oh well.

1392


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 18, 2011)

*60. pushups tonight*

* Group Total: 1452*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

40.
*Group Total: 1492 *


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 19, 2011)

60.
*Group Total: 1552*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 21, 2011)

150. 

*Group Total: 1702*


----------



## Largent (Feb 24, 2011)

The push-up club did another 27 this morning!

GROUP TOTAL 1729.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 24, 2011)

I saw this thread and decided to do 20. I did do 18. I figured hard work never killed anybody, but why take a chance?

*1747*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

65.

*Group Total: 1812*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 28, 2011)

115.

*Group Total: 1927*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 1, 2011)

55.
*Group Total: 1982*


----------



## Largent (Mar 1, 2011)

The Push-up Club combined for another 134 today!
NEW GROUP TOTAL 2116


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 3, 2011)

65 yesterday, and 138 today.

*Group Total: 2319*


----------



## Largent (Mar 4, 2011)

New Group Total - *2464*
The Push-up Club did another 145 yesterday morning!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

40.

*Group Total: 2504*


----------



## Largent (Mar 7, 2011)

21 more over the weekend
New group total = *2525*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 8, 2011)

171. Daggum flippin' Insanity lol

*Group Total: 2696*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 8, 2011)

30

*Group Total 2726*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 9, 2011)

35.

*Group Total: 2761*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 11, 2011)

30.

*Group Total: 2791*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 14, 2011)

45 Yesterday
161 Today
5 more TKD pushups for me
and 42 More for Dims.


*Group Total: 3044*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

45.

*Group Total: 3089*


----------



## Largent (Mar 16, 2011)

The push-up club has done group sessions of 45, 73 and 56. Sorry to be checking in irregularly lately. New group total is *3263*.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 17, 2011)

52.

*Group Total: 3315*


----------



## Largent (Mar 17, 2011)

People are starting to get into it - joking with each other while they do push-ups! Another 137 total from the office club this morning - New Group total *3452*


----------



## Arlen (Mar 25, 2011)

These push ups are too much. it required lot of strength and energy.
But a regular bodybuilder can achieve this if he has enough strength.


----------



## Largent (Mar 25, 2011)

Push-ups are hard to do and one should build up to them gradually. In the push-up club we've just started at my office, the basic goal is for each person to do one more push-up at each meeting than they did at the last meeting.
So just be encouraged to make a start, even with just one push-up! then try for just one more the next time!! and keep at it!!!


----------



## Largent (Mar 25, 2011)

The Push-up Club has contributed 125 last Tuesday and 111 yesterday. New group total is *3688*.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 25, 2011)

Yesterday: 150
Today: 205

*Group Total: 4043 *


----------



## Largent (Mar 29, 2011)

People are beginning to enjoy the Push-up Club - treating it like any other 10 a.m. office meeting on Tuesdays and Thursdays! Today, we had the first _female _in attendance (not just to watch but to participate) and she immediately did as many push-ups as I did, and with better form than some of the men. So, the group is growing, and today we are adding another 175 push-ups - - the new group total is *4218*.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 2, 2011)

213.

*Group Total: 4431*


----------



## Largent (Apr 8, 2011)

The Push-up club is throwing in another 123, raising the new Group Total to *4554*
If the government shuts down, think about all of us suddenly unemployed government workers, and especially think about the families and children depending on us for support. Those of you who depend on a paycheck to pay bills, buy food and etc. will understand.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 9, 2011)

Been forgetting to tally, but 55 for today.

*Group Total: 4609 *


----------



## mossystate (Apr 9, 2011)

So, I see that people not members of Dims are adding to the total. Cool! I did 3, but my bro-in-law went to the gym, yesterday, and managed 20.

Group total - 4632


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 12, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Been forgetting to tally, but 55 for today.
> 
> *Group Total: 4609 *



I did 5 last night as a joke, but I did them.

4614


----------



## mossystate (Apr 12, 2011)

That should read *4645*, cuz I did a few today.


----------



## Largent (Apr 12, 2011)

My office Push-up Club managed another 110 push ups today!
New Group Total is now *4755*. We're getting close to half-way there!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 16, 2011)

216.

Group Total: 4971


----------



## Largent (Apr 20, 2011)

The Push-up Clup did another 125, so our Group Total now is *5096.*

 -  -


----------



## Largent (Apr 21, 2011)

The office Push-up Club is really starting to take off! We have an all-time high of members, and today for the first time most of us did a second set after everyone had finished their first set! This is a good idea that I recommend to everyone - just do about half of the usual amount in your second set. You'll find it a lot easier than you imagine, and you'll get a double dose of benefits!! So, add on another 222 for today, and raise our *New Group Total* to *5318*.


----------



## Largent (Apr 26, 2011)

We are well over halfway - and still cruisin'!
This morning, the office Push-up Club put in another 237 so the new Group Total is *5555*.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 28, 2011)

100.

*Group total: 5655*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 29, 2011)

238.

*Group Total: 5893*


----------



## Largent (Jun 1, 2011)

Just checking in with my push-up pals and dropping in another push-up to see if anyone is still out there.:doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 18, 2011)

*** Bump***

30 Pushups on Thursday

*total: 5924*


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 20, 2011)

**Bumping the thread ***
70 pushups 

*5994*


----------

